# Does milk have any effect on THC?



## CptnFail (Jul 18, 2008)

my and my friends are having a debate right now and i wanted to find out the truth, some ppl say it lowers the THC affects. Others say it enhances it. And of course theres the "its does nothing". Can some1 clearify this?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2008)

No I cant.

You clarify butter not milk.

I do like adding ground bud to milky drinks though.


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 18, 2008)

THC is not soluble in water but is in milk/butter or anything with fat...
You can boil your cuttings and stems to make a nice Tea.H.C.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey CptnFail, THC will disperse into almost anything that has "oils" in it, but that isn't really what you're asking.

No, there are no milk products that alter the reception of the THC to the receptors that receive it in the human body.

Of course, you do have to consider that if you dilute any substance that is absorbed by the human body with another like substance, then that absorption will be slowed.

In layman's terms, that means that if you dissolve the THC oils within 2 grams of marijuana into a 32 ounce milk based drink, it will take your body much longer to absorb that THC because of the amount of milk it has to deal with to get to the THC.

So, it doesn't change how the THC is absorbed, it only slows the rate at which it is absorbed and thus slows the high down.

Some people like the high to be slowed and extended over a longer period of time. That may be why they like to use that method.

Here's two scenarios that show the difference:

Scenario one:

You mix 2 grams of very powerful MJ into 16 ounces of milk and drink it. It takes 60 minutes for you to even tell you had any weed, but then you feel a mellow, slight high from it that lasts for 8 hours.

Scenario two:

You smoke the same type and amount of weed straight up with nothing mixed with it. You feel the effects almost before you can set the bong down, the high is intense and the high lasts for an hour and a half before you want to increase your high again.

******

You get the same amount of THC in your system with both examples, but the effect of the THC is different because of the way your body handles the method you used to ingest the THC.


----------

